
A programmer turned Wikipedia into a classic text adventure - sjcsjc
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/07/a-programmer-turned-wikipedia-into-a-classic-text-adventure/
======
geezerjay
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14686149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14686149)

